
Setting the Record Straight on Jedi - caution
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/publicsector/setting-the-record-straight-on-jedi/
======
ENOTTY
Its been kind of entertaining watching random VPs in Microsoft and Amazon duke
it out in passive aggressive blog posts. Undoubtedly, many of the same VPs'
jobs are on the line. For previous episodes in this drama, see:

2020-05-07: [https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2020/05/07/amazon-...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2020/05/07/amazon-jedi-re-do-dod/)

2020-04-15: [https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2020/04/15/dod-
ama...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2020/04/15/dod-amazon-jedi-
contract/)

